# The Girls are Home!!



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

AAAAHHH! Green and Gold!! GO Packers!! :thumbsup:

They look NICE. Are those 'robber screens' already in place? Hopefully you'll be putting some cement blocks under the green hive when it gets bigger.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Go Packers!!!!!!!!!!!!


Look nice!

MM


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Oldbee said:


> AAAAHHH! Green and Gold!! GO Packers!! :thumbsup:
> 
> They look NICE. Are those 'robber screens' already in place? Hopefully you'll be putting some cement blocks under the green hive when it gets bigger.


They are robber/moving screens...they will come off in a week or two. I am kinda wishing I didn't make the stand that long....


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Nah, now you have room for nucs. Seems like you always need room for one more thing on the hive stand.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Ben is right, all the more room for additional hives.

I built a stand kinda like yours out of 2x6's 12 feet long. I've got four hives on it and room for four more...


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

2 short vids of my bees today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDDtkFxX4K4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOinL1QsxfE


----------

